# Plant ID



## Theplantedgrinch (Dec 18, 2018)

Does anyone know what this plant is? The hard shoots growing towards to top are part of this plant and can I cut these up at each individual sections? Sorry for the not so good pic. This aquarium is about 40” to the surface so this plant might not need a lot of light but I would want to know where best to plant the cuttings. Thanks for any info or advice.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a sword plant (_Echinodorus grisebachii_, maybe - the one that was previously called parviflorus). Hard to see it well but I think that' a good guess.


----------



## Theplantedgrinch (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for your help. I googled that name and got just what I wanted to know. It seems like it can live at different light levels so I’ll try putting the cuttings at different areas and see what works. Appriciate the help.


----------



## shrimpgal (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes you should be able to cut it below the roots and above the foliage


----------

